# Any Technical Death metal bands in standard?



## cip 123 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey guys, title sums it up pretty much, anyone know any technical death metal bands in standard tuning?

Also if you wanna recommend some bands I'd appreciate that  been listening to a lot of Necrophagist, Gorod, and Obscura lately  

Cheers!


----------



## revivalmode (Mar 11, 2014)

Fallujah plays in standard tuning on a 7 string (BEADGBE) on all of their songs.


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817 (Mar 11, 2014)

standard as in just standard tuning? (standard C, B, etc.) or just E standard?


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 11, 2014)

ADevilsDaydream817 said:


> standard as in just standard tuning? (standard C, B, etc.) or just E standard?



Mostly looking for E standard, I'd just rather not tune down, I stay in E most of the time now.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 11, 2014)

revivalmode said:


> Fallujah plays in standard tuning on a 7 string (BEADGBE) on all of their songs.




Good lord, thats awesome!


----------



## Mik3D23 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm pretty sure all of We are the Nightmare by Arsis was in standard. Maybe some of their other CD's as well.


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817 (Mar 11, 2014)

I was gonna say Arsis, but i also believe this band is in standard also. 
MARTYR: "Perpetual Healing (Infinite Pain)" w/ Lyrics (HD) - YouTube not sure how to post the video


----------



## Eptaceros (Mar 11, 2014)

ADevilsDaydream817 said:


> I was gonna say Arsis, but i also believe this band is in standard also.
> [Youtubevid]NBPIEaZppeA[/MEDIA]



Martyr's first two albums are in standard with some songs in drop D. The song you posted is from their last album, which is all drop Db.

Martyr's the best I can think of though. To the OP, you shouldn't rule out bands in drop D, since that's only a turn of a peg away. Check out Psycroptic's Scepter of the Ancients. 

[Youtubevid]Sol4gceru7I[/MEDIA]

I've got a tab in the description, too.


----------



## Lifestalker (Mar 11, 2014)

My number one suggestion is Spawn of Possession. Difficult to the max.


----------



## revivalmode (Mar 11, 2014)

As I said, Fallujah plays in standard on a 7 string so basically you can learn all those leads on a 6 string too.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 11, 2014)

Standard 6 strings?

---edit---

May as well say Spawn of possession play standard 7 strings.


----------



## Splenetic (Mar 11, 2014)

Atheist.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 11, 2014)

Cheers, I'm really digging Fallujah now haha, keep them coming if you know anymore or just wanna share some good stuff.


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 11, 2014)

Revocation is a semitone lower if that's not too much of a pain.


----------



## works0fheart (Mar 11, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Standard 6 strings?
> 
> ---edit---
> 
> May as well say Spawn of possession play standard 7 strings.



One guitar is a 6 string in B standard and the other is a 7 in standard.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 11, 2014)

works0fheart said:


> One guitar is a 6 string in B standard and the other is a 7 in standard.



Actually I read an interview saying that Jonas used a UV777 for Incurso.


----------



## GSingleton (Mar 11, 2014)

Black Sabbath album paranoid......oh...wait.....


----------



## neoclassical (Mar 11, 2014)

Testimony of the Ancients and IIRC Spheres by Pestilence.


----------



## works0fheart (Mar 11, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Actually I read an interview saying that Jonas used a UV777 for Incurso.



That's news to me. I don't doubt it, but most of the time that the band has been around he's used 6 string guitars. He must not use it live either I guess.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 11, 2014)

Hmm. It was Dennis in the interview, maybe he was just mistaken?


----------



## Nick4764 (Mar 12, 2014)

Cynic (I don't know why this wasn't mentioned before)
Element
Coroner play in standard and Drop D (Tech Thrash)


----------



## works0fheart (Mar 12, 2014)

Chuck said:


> Hmm. It was Dennis in the interview, maybe he was just mistaken?



He could have been referring to Christian seeing as he collects all of those JEM's and what not so I wouldn't be surprised if that's what he meant. Even so though, the only thing he contributed to the album was solos. Everything else was wrote and recorded by Jonas. Still, I wouldn't rule out him using a 7 string on the album for the sake of making the album sound good. 

You may notice on both Cabinet and Noctambulant that the guitar tone is a little bit thin or treble-ridden and it's not like that so much on Incurso. Him using a 7 string instead of a 6 for recording could be a big factor for the sound quality difference.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 12, 2014)

Yeah, I was going to say SoP, too. And OP, are you wanting to play at the same pitch or same fingerings, or what? I play a lot of necrophagist (terribly, I should add) in E standard cuz I'm too lazy to tune down, but since I'm just playing it for myself I don't mind. And for bands that use odd tunings I'll typically adjust the string pitches in Guitar Pro and let it change the tab, and just learn it that way. Sometimes it gives a weird result (like for open strings) but most of the time it works just fine. I do that with the spawn of possession stuff.


----------



## Kwert (Mar 12, 2014)

I can't think of many that play in E standard... to add to Cynic, I believe Atheist was also tuned to standard for most (if not all) of their stuff. Gory Blister is kindof a cool band that's tuned a half-step down...


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins (Mar 12, 2014)

Your options are somewhat limited (although going down to D standard would open up a world of possibilities).

Cynic - E standard on everything I'm aware of (people have already mentioned them, of course)
Quo Vadis - Split between E standard and D standard

Not exactly technical death, but Opeth uses E standard on everything before Ghost Reveries (drop D on at least one song on Hearse).

A good deal of melodic death is in E, of course.

Unless you're playing along to a track, you might as well learn songs from other standard tunings in E if setting up for a downtuning is difficult for you.

And not to be a butt munchkin or anything, but all Atheist songs use D standard, as far as I can tell!



cip 123 said:


> Also if you wanna recommend some bands I'd appreciate that  been listening to a lot of Necrophagist, Gorod, and Obscura lately
> 
> Cheers!



If you haven't heard _Decrepit Birth - Diminishing Between Worlds_ or _Beyond Creation - The Aura_ yet, you're missing out!


----------



## Kwert (Mar 12, 2014)

Bilbone Shaggins said:


> Your options are somewhat limited (although going down to D standard would open up a world of possibilities).
> 
> Cynic - E standard on everything I'm aware of (people have already mentioned them, of course)
> Quo Vadis - Split between E standard and D standard
> ...




You may be right... but Unquestionable Presence and Elements sound like most of the stuff is written in E tuning. I haven't listened to Piece of Time in a while, or any of the new stuff so I can't be totally sure about that.


----------



## Splenetic (Mar 12, 2014)

UP, PoT and most if not all of Elements, I'm pretty sure are all in E standard. 

Check out the tabs, the guitar ones I could find are all E standard. There's more bass tabs out there, and they're all also E standard. Their heaviness mainly came from their insane rhythmic tightness and the killer dynamics in their writing. Sound wise they had a sharper more piercing sound than most of the other death metal bands around that time and especially the DM wave from FL. Their sound production is closer to mid to late 80's thrash metal. (Especially all the killer German bands!) ....It all worked perfectly with Kelly's raspy throaty vocals.  


I haven't listened to Jupiter enough to comment tbh.... I gotta change that soon! The few times I heard it, I dug it, but a lot of good albums came out around that time, so I kinda forgot to revisit.


----------



## DLG (Mar 12, 2014)

if it doesn't have to be death metal, Watchtower is in standard tuning. 



so is Spiral Architect


----------



## Veldar (Mar 12, 2014)

It's not really want your after but Protest the hero are a tech band who use E flat.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 12, 2014)

Nick4764 said:


> Cynic (I don't know why this wasn't mentioned before)
> Element
> Coroner play in standard and Drop D (Tech Thrash)



I actually love Cynic just got the new album and its great, I know Focus was a bit more on the tech side, but I've always view'd them as more progressive still awesome though.


----------



## revivalmode (Mar 12, 2014)

Sylosis plays in E standard but I'm not sure in which genre of metal to categorize them.


----------



## Kwert (Mar 12, 2014)

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> UP, PoT and most if not all of Elements, I'm pretty sure are all in E standard.
> 
> Check out the tabs, the guitar ones I could find are all E standard. There's more bass tabs out there, and they're all also E standard. Their heaviness mainly came from their insane rhythmic tightness and the killer dynamics in their writing. Sound wise they had a sharper more piercing sound than most of the other death metal bands around that time and especially the DM wave from FL. Their sound production is closer to mid to late 80's thrash metal. (Especially all the killer German bands!) ....It all worked perfectly with Kelly's raspy throaty vocals.
> 
> ...




Speaking of thrash, for the OP you may want to check out Coroner from Switzerland. Some of their stuff definitely has an old-school death metal vibe.

Here's one of my favourite tracks from their album "No More Color" (had to really resist Canadianizing that title...)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVSRay5QzqU


----------



## Mik3D23 (Mar 12, 2014)

While they're not tech-death, Wintersun plays a few songs in E standard.


----------



## works0fheart (Mar 12, 2014)

I think Unhuman are in standard but I'm not sure. I could be wrong. I'm probably wrong. 

Sleep Terror is too I think although it's on 8 string guitars.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Mar 12, 2014)

Nick4764 said:


> Coroner play in standard and Drop D (Tech Thrash)



And 1/2 step down on Mental Vortex.


----------



## Kwert (Mar 12, 2014)

works0fheart said:


> I think Unhuman are in standard but I'm not sure. I could be wrong. I'm probably wrong.
> 
> Sleep Terror is too I think although it's on 8 string guitars.





The first bunch of demos and the first album were all done on a 6er, but I think a lot of his stuff since then is on an 8. (He also reworked older tunes for an 8 string)


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 12, 2014)

cip 123 said:


> Also if you wanna recommend some bands I'd appreciate that  been listening to a lot of Necrophagist, Gorod, and Obscura lately



You gotta check out Dim Mak. They have the original guitarist from Ripping corpse. They are one of the best bands to combine thrash and technical death metal. The band have released four albums with lots and lots of catchy riffs.


----------



## works0fheart (Mar 12, 2014)

Are Dim Mak in standard? I love Knives of Ice but I didn't know it was in standard.


----------



## Chewy5150 (Mar 12, 2014)

Pestilence's last 6 string album Resurrection Macabre is in standard too. Blotted Science might be in standard on a 7 string. Cynic is in standard and Atheist.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Mar 12, 2014)

SYLOSIS - Empyreal (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO) - YouTube

Well.... Kinda techy. Still standard though.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 12, 2014)

Cynic's tech death album is in E standard. Some of KBTFU is in D standard.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm so glad i started this thread!


----------



## Rosal76 (Mar 12, 2014)

works0fheart said:


> Are Dim Mak in standard? I love Knives of Ice but I didn't know it was in standard.



I'm not sure what Dim Mak are tuned to. I posted the Youtube videos because I thought the OP was also looking for technical death metal bands that have catchy riffs.

If you haven't purchased/listened to it yet, Dim Mak's fourth album f__king slays big time. I was a little worried because this is their first album without original vocalist, Scott Ruth. Their new vocalist, Joe Capizzi is badass. He's got that throaty, gritty, death metal vocals. Check it out if you can.


----------



## rectifryer (Mar 12, 2014)

revivalmode said:


> Fallujah plays in standard tuning on a 7 string (BEADGBE) on all of their songs.



wow that was fukking awesome


----------



## Basti (Mar 13, 2014)

drop that D


----------



## Bilbone Shaggins (Mar 13, 2014)

Kwert said:


> You may be right... but Unquestionable Presence and Elements sound like most of the stuff is written in E tuning. I haven't listened to Piece of Time in a while, or any of the new stuff so I can't be totally sure about that.



You were actually right -- listened to UP and PoT again today. Mea culpa!


----------



## AnavarOfficial (Mar 14, 2014)

most of the members went on to form Entrails Eradicated


----------



## revivalmode (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm glad a lot of people dig Fallujah, they're one of my favourite bands at the moment so I'd like to share it with my fellow sevenstring members 

Also, another band worth to mention although they don't play in standard but half step down.


At 11m06s is one of the best solos I've ever heard but the whole album is a gem. 

Along with Fallujah one of my favourite bands in the genre.


----------



## TripperJ (Mar 14, 2014)

They're not tech-death but I think Skeletonwitch plays in 6 string E standard


----------



## The Hiryuu (Mar 14, 2014)

revivalmode said:


> I'm glad a lot of people dig Fallujah, they're one of my favourite bands at the moment so I'd like to share it with my fellow sevenstring members
> 
> Also, another band worth to mention although they don't play in standard but half step down.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure the entirety of that EP was done with 7-strings.


----------



## revivalmode (May 26, 2014)

The Hiryuu said:


> I'm pretty sure the entirety of that EP was done with 7-strings.



Nope, only the song Teratogenesis is on a 7 string. They do started using 7 strings since they recorded that EP, especially on their latest self titled but The Grip Tightens is in Drop C#, Maniacally Unleashed/Spurn and Bound By Desire is on a regular 6 string in Eb tuning.

Here you can see:


----------



## Cyntex (May 26, 2014)

Not quite sure if they played in E standard or D#. but Theory In Practice comes to mind..


----------



## _RH_ (May 26, 2014)

The Dillinger Escape Plan

If you're wanting to play along with your favorite songs (and asking bc you dont want to detune a guitar) try out some pitch-shifting software.


----------

